# Ceiling Tin???



## Master Brian (Apr 24, 2009)

The other question is will I need crown molding to match to make it look right? There is some other crown molding, painted white, in part of the kitchen where there is a box out.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

You could use some thin sheet goods (Masonite, or similar), to cover the rough swirls, then use the stick-up stuff.

Or knock down the swirls with a wide blade putty knife before putting up the chosen ceiling tiles..

As for Crown molding, you can get a molding bit made at a tool maker to match your old molding.

There is a tool maker in New England that does this. 

I forget exactly who, but a search on-line will turn them up.



ED


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

OK so what's ceiling paper?
Got some pictures?
Googled "faux metal ceiling tiles" to see what's avalable?
Never heard of a "tool maker" making molding knives for trim.
More likely a planing mill would would be making custom knives for trim which I would try to avoid because of cost.


----------



## Master Brian (Apr 24, 2009)

Ceiling paper, maybe not the correct term, is wallpaper for the ceiling. You can get a variety of patterns and I absolutely love it. Once you figure out the trick of getting it up, it's soo much easier and quicker than painting and the finish under it doesn't have to be perfect. Old houses tended to use it more often.

I'll see if I can get some pics. I relooked at the texture and it isn't as rough as I was thinking, in fact, if I use actual vintage, metal tin, I'm sure I can stick it up without worrying about the finish. What I'm trying to decide is the best way to stick it up. Obviously I can hand nail it into plaster without a HUGE mess, but is what I'm thinking is cutting a sheet of plywood just larger than a piece(s) of tin, smearing F26 (or similar construction adhesive) onto the tin, then making a 'T' post(s) out of 2x4's, putting the tin in place, then locking put the plywood on the underside of the tin and holding it in place with the T post(s) until dry. Obviously, not much room for error and the tin would be up there for ever. I might tack it with a pin nailer as well.

Thoughts on that?

As for the "tool make" I believe he was referring to someone that makes the knives for things such as routers, shapers, etc. That part isn't a big deal as the crown I have is newly purchased, but it very closely matches the original in the pantry. No one would know the difference...

I forgot to add, I still need to talk over with wife, but I may have found some vintage tin for less than what new would cost. I'd actually spend a bit more, but I'd end up with way more than I need and hopefully, I could resell what I don't use.


----------



## Master Brian (Apr 24, 2009)

The tin ceiling is in hand and I've been looking online about how to best hang. Most things say to apply 1/2" plywood over the existing ceiling, especially plaster, to get a nailing base. Some people suggest using osb, which I can typically get 4x8 sheets of that pretty cheap, either 1/2 price or $1 per sheet. 

My thought was just using liquid nails, or similar product, and going directly over the plaster. Is there any reason that's a bad idea? It'll be slower in the long run, but to be honest, it's going to take me several days or longer to wire brush the loose paint off each piece, then I have to clear them with urethane. I kind of thought, prep a sheet or two of tin, glue them up, while the next few pieces are drying, and continue. 

Any reason that's a bad idea?


----------

